# Alexander Duff on the importance of mission to the church



## Reformed Covenanter (May 24, 2020)

... The prayer of the Church, as dictated by the Divine Spirit, is directed to the obtainment of blessings, not as an end, merely terminating in herself, but as a means towards the promotion and attainment of an ulterior end of the sublimest description,—the enlightenment and conversion of all nations! Hence it follows, that when a Church ceases to be evangelistic, it must cease to be evangelical; and when it ceases to be evangelical, it must cease to exist as a true Church of God, however primitive or apostolic it may be in its outward form and constitution! ...

For more, see Alexander Duff on the importance of mission to the church.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

